# What Colnago frame is this? 1990/91 SLX - probably a low end frame



## axerickson (Mar 14, 2018)

I purchased this frame off the rack at Cycle Smithy in Chicago in 1992. It was a $750 frame marked down to $500 at the time. I built it up with C-Record and Record parts from the same time frame. 25 years later, and after being beat up pretty well, I'm trying to figure out what frame I actually bought. Does this have a model name? It's probably a low end frame. All the tubes are round. Nice lugs. Ok paint job.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## axerickson (Mar 14, 2018)

This is the closest frame I could find. A difference in the cable routing. Probably other differences. The same curved rake on the fork. Still, not the same frame.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Colnago-Su...gly-Perfect-Condition-Campy-10sp/183101047292


----------



## axerickson (Mar 14, 2018)

https://cyclingtips.com/2014/12/bik...er-with-campagnolo-50th-anniversary-groupset/ it might be this Colnago Super frame.


----------



## axerickson (Mar 14, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colnago

ok, it matches the Conic SLX from 1989 if this list is correct. It’s the only model that matches the SLX and curved fork. The fram does have the internal ribbed reinforcements.


----------



## axerickson (Mar 14, 2018)

https://premium-cycling.com/product/colnago-conic-spiral-slx-1989/

and this one has a similar paint scheme


----------

